# Java - Source vor Decompile schützen ?



## tefla (1. Mai 2003)

Wie kann ich meine class files vor sogennanten decompilern schützen ? sprich wenn ich n ftp zugang mache oder n mysql connect, dass niemand die passwörter aus der class file heraus bekommt, da dies ja fatale folgen haben kann. jemand eine idee ?


hier der Text für einen Decompiler:


With DJ Java Decompiler you can decompile java CLASS files and save it in text or other format. It's simple and easy. DJ Java Decompiler is Windows 95/98/Me/NT/2000/XP decompiler and disassembler for Java that reconstructs the original source code from the compiled binary CLASS files (for example Java applets). DJ Java Decompiler is able to decompile complex Java applets and binaries, producing accurate source code.


nachzulesen unter: http://members.fortunecity.com/neshkov/dj.html


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. Mai 2003)

Servus!

Versuchs mal mit nem Obfuscator (proguard)...

einfach mal googeln 

Gruss Tom


----------



## philippo (27. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde dieses Thema gerne aufgreifen. Ich habe mir jetzt einen Überblick über Obfuskatoren verschafft und bin ziemlich überrascht, wie leicht man Java Code dekompilieren kann.
Ich habe in Foren Hinweise auf Tools gefunden, mit denen Klassen verschlüsselt werden können. Allerdings scheint es diese Tools nicht mehr zu geben.

Wie ist denn hier der aktuelle Stand? Angenommen ich möchte ein Java-Programm schreiben und verkaufen. Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich denn, meine Algorithmen effektiv vor Reengineering zu schützen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (30. August 2010)

Es gibt sicherlich viele Tools, um Java Code zu "verschlüsseln".

Als Obfuscater zeigt mir Wikipedia zB CodeShield, DashO, jarg, JavaGuard, JCloak, jmangle, JOBE, Jode, JShrink, Marvin, ProGuard, Sandmark, Retroguard, Smokescreen, yGuard und Zelix Klassmaster.
Welche davon, wie gut sind und weiterentwickelt werden, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber im Internet kann man denke ich sicher was darüber finden.

Vielleicht kann man auch was im Zusammenhang mit einem USB-Dongle machen.


----------

